

The Death of Television - raganwald
http://nathanbowers.com/business/the-death-of-television-part-1-in-a-series/

======
mynameishere
The hell with it. I'm posting the clip of talking dogs:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCYaw5tGYAs>

------
henning
Hey, why is pretending to be an elf lousy? World of Warcraft is fun as hell if
you have friends to play with.

It sure beats being a verbose Internet windbag who doesn't code.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Recall, if you please, that the rhetorical phrase "However X Y may be,..."
translates to "I, myself, don't necessarily believe that X is Y, but perhaps
you do. So I'm going to pretend to accept your argument that X is Y in order
to lure you underneath a ten-ton weight, which I will drop on you immediately
after this comma."

------
vilaca
i stopped having a TV in my household around 2000/1. It's great to pursue
other activities.

